# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  العقرب عيد ميلاد سعيد

## Ammar Qasaimeh

العقرب(scorpio) عيد ميلاد سعيد وموفق يا صديقي في هذا العام الجديد وعقبال 100 سنه يا رب

----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانت بخير يا عقرب 
هاي طلعنا اخوان بالابراج 

عقبال ال100 سنة يا رب

----------


## زهره التوليب

كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانت بخير  ... 

ينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة ان شاء الله ... 

_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عقربنا كل سنة وانت سالم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*

عيد ميلا سعيد صديقي .

وقبال ال 166 سنة وست اشهر


*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *
> 
> عيد ميلا سعيد صديقي .
> 
> وقبال ال 166 سنة وست اشهر
> 
> 
> *


لا 160 بكفي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise



----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

happy birthday scorpio

كل عام وانت بألف خير يا قرابة وينعاد عليك
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

Happy Birthday Scorpio

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كل عام وانت بألف خير عقربنا الغالي

----------


## مدحت

عيد   ميلاد   سعيد   

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

عقرب 

كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانت بألـــــــــــــــــــــــــــف 
خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## saousana

كــــل عام وانت بالف خير 
بس وينو العقرب يستقبل التهاني

----------


## آلجوري

*كل عام وإنت من الله أقرب يا عقرب ...
ينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة*

----------


## diyaomari

كل عام وانت بالف خير 
وعقبال 100 سنة

 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

> كــــل عام وانت بالف خير 
> بس وينو العقرب يستقبل التهاني



*أنا أجيت أستقبل التهاني 


وشكرا كتير إلكم على التهاني الجميله وإن شاء الله بنعاد على كل واحد فيكو 100 مرة


وأنا آسف على التأخير في الرد ( يا سوسن  ) بسبب الامتحانات*

----------


## جسر الحياة

> *كل عام وإنت من الله أقرب يا عقرب ...
> ينعاد عليك بالصحة والسلامة*



 :Db465236ff:   عجبتني وشكرا إلك يا آيات 

ويسلمو كتير على التهنئه

----------


## جسر الحياة

*Thank you all for congratulating Beauties*

----------


## ورد

كل عام وانت بخير  

عقبال ال100 سنة يا رب

هذي الك 

وهذي المنتديا

----------


## دموع الورد

اسف على التاخير...بس عادي

----------

